# 2011 r5 price



## jjm934 (Feb 2, 2012)

I was curious what you guys are willing to pay for a 2011 r5. My LBS has had one available for quite sometime. The bike is the black/green one with SRAM red. I have a decent relationship with the shop as i have purchased a bike from them before along with other nick nacks. They have it listed at 4999 but i was wondering what i should offer for it.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I definitely like the look of that frame. Not too long ago (and you could probably find the same deal right now if you search for it), Cervelo dealers were willing to sell 2012 R5 VWD fames for the same price as a R3 Team frameset. I would try to at least be around that price point. A LBS in Oregon(Peak Sports) is offering some great prices on their 2012 stock and I might use their pricelist from their webpage as a negotiation tool as well (not sure they have a R5 though). It looks like R&A Cycles has a frameset listed with their closeouts at around $3900. Links below:

Cervelo | R&A Cycles

http://www.peaksportscorvallis.com/bikes/bike_inventory.pdf

51cm 2011 Cervelo R5 Full SRAM RED | eBay


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

You might be happier with yourself in the end though if you snag one of those R3 Team framesets from R&A for $2400 or complete bike for $3500. It's listed at the same weight as the 2011 R5 (but the frameset won't come with a Rotor crank like the R5 did that year if you are looking for a frameset only). Those two bikes are pretty close and will likely ride almost identically. They are really good people in that shop btw and will work with you to make sure you get the product you are looking for at a fair price in my experience.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I thought this might be helpful for you before spend any cash as well (straight from Cervelo):

Cervelo 2012 R5 versus Cervelo 2012 R3 -


----------



## jjm934 (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks for the info Rashadabd. Im guessing by your support for the R3 that your also a owner of one.?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Yes I am, 2012 R3, Zipp 101 wheels, Rotor 3D+ crank and Sram Components. They are great bikes man.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

And to be clear, I tested the R5 VWD (multiple times) before I bought my R3. It was defintely lighter and a slightly smoother ride, but that was about the only difference in the ride to me and it didn't feel like the weight difference justified paying almost double when the R3 performed so well. I actually ended up going with the base R3 frame in the end because it is such a value and I used the rest of the money to upgrade components. Here's my set up:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/cervelo/my-new-r3-finally-282219.html


----------

